# where to buy Bonefish flies



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

Was looking to pick up a bunch of bonefish flies for Turks & Bahamas this spring. Any of you guys sell your own flies or can recommend an online fly shop or etsy shop where I can get a variety of good crab, gotcas, etc. My local shops don't really sell anything. Looking for maybe 25 files or so and would rather support folks here, or local shops. 

Thanks,


----------



## JT Flatsfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Zipped Flies & Lures in the Tampa Bay area does custom flies. My buddies and I basically tell him what it is we want, and he does it at a high quality. Mark is the guy. Good value and excellent customer service. 



WhiskeyLoops said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Was looking to pick up a bunch of bonefish flies for Turks & Bahamas this spring. Any of you guys sell your own flies or can recommend an online fly shop or etsy shop where I can get a variety of good crab, gotcas, etc. My local shops don't really sell anything. Looking for maybe 25 files or so and would rather support folks here, or local shops.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

SS Flies out of Maine.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

Im in Charlotte NC.


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

I'll second SS Flies


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Get different weights of the same flies - get bead chain for skinny water, but some larger fish hang out in deeper water where small lead eyes work better.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Get different weights of the same flies - get bead chain for skinny water, but some larger fish hang out in deeper water where small lead eyes work better.


Good call, thanks.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Saltwater | Tropic | Fulling Mill , good selection of flies (quality). Another choice would be 7 Mile Fly Shop, Seven Mile Fly Shop (local shop) in the Keys


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Destination Flies ties beautiful flies and is a member of the MS community @texasag07


----------



## ButterDawg (Jan 4, 2021)

Kingfisher67 said:


> Saltwater | Tropic | Fulling Mill , good selection of flies (quality). Another choice would be 7 Mile Fly Shop, Seven Mile Fly Shop (local shop) in the Keys


Second the recommendation for Seven Mile. Their manager Joe is a good friend and ties some of the nicest bonefish flies I've seen anywhere.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

I ordered andros flies from ebay. They work great, not sure who is making them but it said florida tied in the listing. 

Also stopped in 7mile while I was in keys and they couldn't have been nicer/more helpful. Thank you Joe and Leota, I will definitely be ordering more stuff from them very soon.


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

another vote for 7 mile and Joe is the man!!


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

mick said:


> another vote for 7 mile and Joe is the man!!


thanks everyone, connected with Joe at Seven Mile. What a nice guy, making me a custom box and might have also sold me on some guided trips 😀🍻


----------



## Andres Cacicedo (Dec 10, 2016)

Im happy to hear so many great things about Seven Mile, I've been wanting to check out the shop for some time. Looks like ill be making a drive south soon


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

I recommend SS Flies as well but funny thing, every time i pull them out with a guide they want something far less dressed, fancy. They basically pull out a thinly tied, brown gotcha. Along with the sizing advice, if you know the depth of water you may want some with no weight. In the Bahamas, if they hear that weigh splash they are gone. I recommend having some sparse, brown, no weight flies as well.
I'll have to check out 7 Mile on my next trip, is that a shop?


----------



## Andres Cacicedo (Dec 10, 2016)

TravisD said:


> I recommend SS Flies as well but funny thing, every time i pull them out with a guide they want something far less dressed, fancy. They basically pull out a thinly tied, brown gotcha. Along with the sizing advice, if you know the depth of water you may want some with no weight. In the Bahamas, if they hear that weigh splash they are gone. I recommend having some sparse, brown, no weight flies as well.
> I'll have to check out 7 Mile on my next trip, is that a shop?


7 Mile Fly Shop is a fairly new Fly shop in Marathon, FL.

Luckily I have been able to fly fish the Bahamas every summer for the past 10 years. Bahamas bonefishing is not like bonefishing back home. These fish like simple light weight flies. Alot of time you'll find them tailing over sand in ankle deep water, where anything more than a small or medium BC fly will spook the fish. There tends to always be a tax man around that keep these fish on edge, in deeper water. In my experience they don't like black hooks, and they don't like pink flies. I tie my own flies for my trips and ill tie a variety of sizes and weights, and some with weed-guards others without (Hook Size 8, 6, 4, 2, 1 & Small/MED BC and a select few XS & Small lead). Mainly fishing 12# tippet, ya win some ya lose some..


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Two aught flies in south Florida


----------



## mick (Jul 20, 2017)

TravisD said:


> I recommend SS Flies as well but funny thing, every time i pull them out with a guide they want something far less dressed, fancy. They basically pull out a thinly tied, brown gotcha. Along with the sizing advice, if you know the depth of water you may want some with no weight. In the Bahamas, if they hear that weigh splash they are gone. I recommend having some sparse, brown, no weight flies as well.
> I'll have to check out 7 Mile on my next trip, is that a shop?


7 Mile Fly Shop is indeed a brick and mortar shop. It is about one mile before the bridge in Marathon


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

In my opinion, if you are going to a specific location, you should buy flies from a shop or servicer providing flies for that fishery. For example, bonefish flies that are popular and effective in Belize are not necessarily those that would work in, say, Christmas Island, the Keys, or the Seychelles.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

Got back from 2 days of fishing in Turks. That place is next level. 
This was my first Bones trip and my 3rd salt trip, so this is all very new to me. Overall it was a great learning experience. 

There is *NO* fly shop on the islands, so bring whatever you need. 
Fished Two Full Days, 
Didnt see a single other fishing boat the entire time on the water. 
The fish do not seem pressured, the only refusals were when my fly was fouled up or I hit them on them with my line. 
We used one fly each day, shrimp on day one and a pink gottcha on day 2. (Thanks Joe at 7 Mile) 
The flats there are huge, I had no idea how big those islands were, we did runs from 5 mins to 45 mins between spots. 
Caught 18 bones, probably could have caught 40+ if my casting was better (note to self, practice backcasting) 
On the 2nd day, we ran into a school of 2k fish. It was crazy, never seen anything like that, we anchored and hit it for an hour. 
Both guides were great. 2nd guide took me to his local bar after on North which was cool. 
These photos are average-sized fish there, we saw bigger, but I couldn't get my line out to 90+ to get the few large doubles we saw. 
Most fish were caught at 40-60 feet. 
Being synced up with your guide on distance and direction is important... I had trouble finding half the fish he told me were out there. 
Thankfully the wind wasn't too bad
We had to fight off a bunch of sharks which added to the excitement. 
All that practice in the backyard seems to go out the window at 9am on day one when you see your first fish and your form suddenly collapses with your dreams of catching 10-pound bones. 
Happy to share any more info if anyone is heading to Turks anytime soon.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

@WhiskeyLoops ,

You should learn to tie your own. You'll save a ton of money that way.....

...ducking and running...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@WhiskeyLoops - good report - please post the guides and contact info if you can - great for others to know.


----------



## WhiskeyLoops (Aug 22, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> @WhiskeyLoops - good report - please post the guides and contact info if you can - great for others to know.



*Darin Bain (provo) 
[email protected] 
$1064

Derral (north caicos)
Book a Trip - Great Bone Fishing
+1 649-244-2713
$700*


----------

